
Apple Gives Users More Time to Buy AppleCare After Sales Slow - miles
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-17/apple-gives-users-more-time-to-buy-applecare-after-sales-slow
======
ShradhaSingh
Does applecare cover scratches on apple watch?

